# Neuer Gaming PC - Eure Meinung ist gefragt.



## UNKNOWN91 (3. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
ich brauche dringend euren Rat. Ich möchte mir einen neuen Gaming Pc zusammenstellen, jedoch bin ich ehrlich !
ICH HABE KEINE AHNUNG VON SOWAS 

Ich würde halt gerne Titel wie GTA 5 z.b  in hoher Auflösung spielen.
Außerdem Spiele ich Online ein paar Games über Steam.

Mein Bruder (Hardcore Gamer) hat mir nun einen Pc zusammengestellt und meinte das wäre ein guter Einsteiger Pc für kleines Budget.
Leider ist er sehr "eigen" und sagt wenn ich fragen habe nur "Kauf was ich zusammengestellt habe".

Ich häfte euch mal ein Bild seiner Zusammenstellung an und würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mir sagt was Ihr dazu meint.

Das Motherboard habe ich mir nun schon gekauft (Kind ist in den Brunnen gefallen) und nachdem ich im Internet nun etwas rumgelesen habe, habe ich nun etwas Panik das es doch nicht gut ist für einen Gaming Pc 

Anfangs meinte mein Bruder das Motherboard wäre nicht so wichtig, nun nachdem ich es gekauft habe (nachdem er es ja in die Zusammenstellung gepackt hat) und im Internet etwas darüber gelesen habe meinte er "Doch Motherboard ist wichtig" 

Bin Ratlos 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RichardLancelot (3. Mai 2017)

Bis auf Ausnahmen (Grafikkarte und Board) find ich die Auswahl nicht mal SO verkehrt. Was ist denn dein Budget?

Gesendet von meinem One mit Tapatalk


----------



## UNKNOWN91 (3. Mai 2017)

Hey, danke für deine Antwort.

Also mein Budget für den Anfang wären erstmal so 550 Euro.
Ich brauche keinen High-End Gamer Pc, ich bin schon zufrieden wenn ich einen habe mit dem ich Aktuelle Games halbwegs vernünftig zocken kann.

Hmm ok das Board hab ich jetzt schon gekauft


----------



## RichardLancelot (3. Mai 2017)

Da ich's jetzt erst lese: mach dir mal keinen Kopf wegen des Boards. Ist nicht der Hit (hängt mit Bandbreiten im Verhältnis der Anzahl der Anschlüsse zusammen), schränkt dich aber zunächst nicht ein. Hast du noch alte Komponenten wie HDD, Gehäuse oder DVD-Laufwerk, die du nutzen könntest?

Gesendet von meinem One mit Tapatalk


----------



## UNKNOWN91 (3. Mai 2017)

Ich habe ein neueres Laufwerk, dies könnte ich noch nutzen.
Der rest meines momentanen Pcs ist leider garnicht mehr zu gebrauchen.

Alte Gurke mit nem Core 2 Dou Prozessor.


----------



## RichardLancelot (3. Mai 2017)

Naja, aber gerade das Case würde schon 30€ Sparpotential bieten, welches du bei der GraKa gut gebrauchen könntest. Ich persönlich würde nichts aus der X50er-Reihe von nVidia für's Gaming nutzen, das wäre am falschen Ende gespart...besonders bei Egos und Shootern. Hast du eine prinzipielle Abneigung gegen ATI-Karten?

Gesendet von meinem One mit Tapatalk


----------



## UNKNOWN91 (3. Mai 2017)

Also gegen ATI habe ich persöhnlich nichts, wie gesagt kenne mich aber auch nicht aus.
Habe im moment in meinem Rechner ne ältere ATI, aber mein Bruder meinte ich soll keine ATI kaufen (warum auch immer)


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2017)

ATI gibt es schon lange nicht mehr, und die aktuellen AMD-Karten sind bei Preis-Leistung einwandfrei. Die brauchen zwar ein bisschen mehr Strom als die Nvidia-Konkurrenz, aber dafür sind die dann entweder etwas günstiger oder aber für einen kleinen Aufpreis viel schneller. Eine AMD RX 470 oder 570 bekommst du ab ca 180€, die ist dann mal eben 50% schneller als eine GTX 1050 Ti. Daher lohnt es sich, wenn du noch die 30-40€ irgendwie aufbringen kannst, da es keine 10% mehr an Kosten sind, aber eben 50% mehr Leistung in Games.


Hat es denn einen Grund, warum den älteren Sockel 1150 ausgewählt hast und nicht den Sockel 1151 mit den Core i5-6000/7000ern? Und was mit AMD als CPU? Die neuen Ryzen-CPUs hätten für einen Preis von 170-200€ zwei Modelle, die im Gegensatz zum Core i7 acht "Threads" bieten, was für die Zukunft wichtig werden kann, so dass Du mit nem Ryzen und acht Threads vlt zB 7 Jahre als Grundlage gut auskommst, so dass du nur per neuer Grafikkarte wieder alles auf "hoch" spielen kannst, mit nem Core i5 aber vlt in 3 Jahren schon die CPU der Grund ist, warum Games nicht mehr gut laufen selbst wenn du eine Top-Grafikkarte neu kaufst.

PS: in genau DER Preisklasse sind halt 50€ mehr gleich ein fetter Schub im Gegensatz zu einem PC, der eh schon zB 800€ kostet.


----------



## UNKNOWN91 (3. Mai 2017)

Meinst du z.b diesen hier ?

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...00-6x-3-20GHz-So-AM4-BOX_1159710.html#reviews


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2017)

UNKNOWN91 schrieb:


> Meinst du z.b diesen hier ?
> 
> https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...00-6x-3-20GHz-So-AM4-BOX_1159710.html#reviews


 jein. Der hat sogar sechs Kerne und 12 Threads. Ich meine einen Ryzen 5 1400 oder 1500X.


----------



## UNKNOWN91 (3. Mai 2017)

Ok, ich denke ich kann das Motherboard bestimmt noch zurück schicken.
Wenn du Zeit und lust hast, könntest du mir etwas gutes zusammenstellen ?

Also mit Ryzen als CPU ?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2017)

UNKNOWN91 schrieb:


> Ok, ich denke ich kann das Motherboard bestimmt noch zurück schicken.
> Wenn du Zeit und lust hast, könntest du mir etwas gutes zusammenstellen ?
> 
> Also mit Ryzen als CPU ?


 ach so, du hast das Board schon? ok. was ist mit RAM? Da brauchst du dann nämlich DDR4. Siehe Bild im Anhang, das wäre mein Vorschlag - es gibt NOCH keine Mainboards unter 65€ für Ryzen, daher ist das Board teurer, und der Ryzen 5 1500X ist auch teurer als der Core i5-4460. In der Summe sind es dann inkl. der DEUTLICH stärkeren AMD RX 470 insgesamt 630€. Aber das ist dann auch ein Aufpreis, der Dir echt viel bringt und dafür sorgt, dass du erst deutlich später mal nachrüsten musst. 

Dein Vorschlag wäre auch gut, nur KANN es eben sein, dass du vlt in 3-4 Jahren mit der CPU nicht mehr auskommst, nur weil sie halt "nur" vier Threads bietet. Und dann musst du halt Board, RAM und CPU neu holen oder eine gebrauchte Core i7-CPU suchen, weil es in 3-4 Jahren definitiv keine passenden CPUs mehr im Handel geben wird. Und beim Netzteil: das be quiet hat 2 Leitungen für 12V, das ist heutzutage ratsam, daher würde ich selbst dann, wenn du bei Intel bleibst, trotzdem lieber das Be Quiet-Modell nehmen oder sogar ein Be Quiet System Power 8 mit 500W (also nicht *B*8, sondern nur . Das Corsair hat nämlich nur EINE 12V-Leitung. 



Alternativen für "meinen" PC:  als Grafikkarte vlt eine RX 570 https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/4GB-PowerColor-Radeon-RX-570-Red-Dragon-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1167774.html


Und als CPU kannst du auch nur den Ryzen 5 1400 für 175€ nehmen https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/AMD-Ryzen-5-1400-4x-3-20GHz-So-AM4-BOX_1159712.html , oder direkt einen Ryzen 5 1600 mit sechs Kernen, den du postetest.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UNKNOWN91 (3. Mai 2017)

Genau, also ich habe dieses 1150 Board schon gekauft das mein Bruder mir in die zusammenstellung gepackt hat.
DDR 3 Ram habe ich hier auch 8GB (Geschenkt bekommen).

Wenn ich das 1150 Board bei mindfactory ohne Probleme umtauschen kann würde ich mir den PC nach deiner Zusammenstellung kaufen.

Habe grade ein paar berichte über den Ryzen gelesen und hört sich alles super an !


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2017)

UNKNOWN91 schrieb:


> Genau, also ich habe dieses 1150 Board schon gekauft das mein Bruder mir in die zusammenstellung gepackt hat.
> DDR 3 Ram habe ich hier auch 8GB (Geschenkt bekommen).
> 
> Wenn ich das 1150 Board bei mindfactory ohne Probleme umtauschen kann würde ich mir den PC nach deiner Zusammenstellung kaufen.
> ...


 Die Sache ist halt die, dass du dann DDR4-RAM zwingend brauchst. Vermutlich hat man Dir DESWEGEN den "alten" Sockel 1150 vorgeschlagen, da der DDR3-RAM nutzt. Durch das RAM würdest du halt 50-60€ sparen. Du kannst den DDR3-Riegel natürlich auch verkaufen, dürfte bei den aktuellen Preisen selbst gebraucht 30-40€ bringen können.

Wegen Umtausch: du hast es ja vermutlich noch nicht mal aufgemacht, das sollte also kein Problem sein, dann einen stinknormalen Widerruf zu machen. Kann höchstens sein, dass Dir Dir ein bisschen was abziehen oder den Versand nicht erstatten oder so. MF ist bei Sachen Service manchmal was bockig, soweit ich weiß.


----------

